# Teacher Certification Programs



## Brian Johns (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello to experience school owners and instructors,

I am in the process of developing a plan to open a school; of course, I'm going to start small and go from there. One of the things that I'm mulling over and this is really for the future. More specifically, this is in regards to developing a cadre of assistant instructors. I highly value quality instruction.

I am giving some thought to a teacher certification program in my school so as to insure consistency of quality among the assistant instructors.

Can anyone here point me to helpful resources (either online or offline) on the elements of a good teacher certification program and how to implement it ? 

Many thanks in advance for the advice !

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 2, 2007)

Is there any governing organization that gives certs like that?

You may want to look into some of their certification processes for examples.


----------



## Jai (Nov 4, 2007)

The Kukkiwon is a very good program for Korean arts.


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 8, 2007)

Talk to the head of your association and see if they have a curriculum for certifying teachers in your art.  If not suggest working with them to create one


----------

